# There Is No Hindu, There Is No Muslim , There Is No Sikh



## Harry Haller (Mar 30, 2015)

Guru Nanakji stated that 'there is no Hindu, there is no Muslim', what did he mean? that we are all Sikhs?, that maybe the great religions of the day had all come full circle and were drowned in mysticism and ritual? We will possibly never really know, but the fact remains that the first Master took a completely different view of established religion and tried to counsel people to a new way, a different way, that much I sincerely believe.

If we adopt this as a litmus test, then we also have to concede that Sikhism is in itself such a visionary way of life, that it is absolutely without parallel to any religion. A Muslim can be a good Sikh, a Hindu can be a good Sikh, because it is an attitude, a deep routed backbone of truth in a world of lies and imagery. I write this not to put Sikhism above any other way, but merely to put the point forward that it is different, there is no fear, no control, no carrot, no promises.

The problem is, along with other religions, Sikhism is imploding on itself, it is coming full circle, it is becoming the very thing that the first Master found unpalatable. I read Sikhism being described using Vedic terms, Islamic terms, Christian terms, why are we using a third party language to describe something that started out as a solitary concept without the need for extras? Sikhism to me is very simple, it rejects salvation, rejects the desire for selfish knowledge, for greatness in favour of just being there for people, for compassion, for empathy, for logical, sane, pragmatic thinking, without blame, or fear. A good Sikh in my opinion, is a philosopher, psychiatrist and sociologist par excellence. Sikhism teaches to see past the layers of imagery, not to find goblins, smurfs and fairies, but to see, quite simply, the truth.

Sikhism was not designed as a mixer, it has so little in common with any other religion, it would be impossible, and with each and every agenda driven change, the truth is being diluted, till one day the true meaning of Sikhism will be the best kept secret in the world.

Please not the above is my own opinion based on my limited understanding of life, Sikhism and smurfs.


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 31, 2015)

the problem with the ego infested mind is that everyone must be placed in a particular pot...and a label attaching to them. That is how the mind works...

if Guru Nanak Dev ji turned up again, and this time called his followers the truth Seekers...the world will label them...put those new followers into another pot called 'TruthISM'

but there is only one truth...and the sikh is only a sikh if he/she actively is pursuing the truth..

The shabad existed before any religion....The Word existed before Jesus came about...the Word the shabad is the truth...and it doesn't matter what we or society label us with...we need to attach our consciousness to it.

at this moment in time, the SGGS Ji is the only guide that is ramming this bit of info into the heads of the world.....attach your consciousness to the Shabad...regain that connection to your source...and then live your life according to that regained connection.

people have done this in the past....more and more are doing this now...and the numbers will grow.
it is not mysticism...it is the truth.

In the past and present people who sought and seek this connection were deemed deluded...in the future, it will be the ones lost in the world still stuck in the egotistic reality that will be termed deluded...but of course...Guru Ji is already telling us this


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Mar 31, 2015)

harry haller said:


> Guru Nanakji stated that 'there is no Hindu, there is no Muslim', what did he mean? that we are all Sikhs?,
> 
> we also have to concede that Sikhism is in itself such a visionary way of life, that it is absolutely without parallel to any religion. A Muslim can be a good Sikh, a Hindu can be a good Sikh, because it is an attitude,
> 
> Sikhism has so little in common with any other religion,



Our Guru called himself the dust off the feet of a Saint,he in all his writing never rated Religions or said his way was better ,that it was visionary or without parallel.

A good Sikh can be a good Hindu or good Muslim not because it is an attitude,but because they are children of the same father,he knows them without their names.

Forgive the third party language in last line and the selective editing of quote,done with the intentions of highlighting erroneous language used.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2015)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Our Guru called himself the dust off the feet of a Saint,he in all his writing never compared Religions or said his way was better.


no, but he did use humour as a way of making people who do silly things feel silly


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Mar 31, 2015)

Veer ji

What I mean is if you are giving your personal opinion it's ok,now and again in the old days it would be given with the proviso that it is just your opinion and not the authorative word on it.
Ofcourse my word is the authorative version.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2015)

some people see it as their duty and mission to laud the very practices that the first master spoke out against, I am merely playing devils advocate, and yes, your word has always been the authorative version!


----------



## ActsOfGod (Mar 31, 2015)

harry haller said:


> Sikhism was not designed as a mixer, it has so little in common with any other religion, it would be impossible, and with each and every agenda driven change, the truth is being diluted, till one day the true meaning of Sikhism will be the best kept secret in the world.



I would venture to say that it already is ...


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Apr 1, 2015)

Veer Ji

You are a Musketeer for sure, please keep your old mindset of 'I don't know anything and want to learn 'I realise you have to create content for members,but we are the closest we can be when we just empty of knowledge,as it is then we are open to learning.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 1, 2015)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji
> 
> You are a Musketeer for sure, please keep your old mindset of 'I don't know anything and want to learn 'I realise you have to create content for members,but we are the closest we can be when we just empty of knowledge,as it is then we are open to learning.



Spji, 

point taken, I have added another line under the post.


----------

